# Campsites near to Beziers



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have a campsite booked early august in the South of France on the med close to the Town / City of Beziers. Our ferry is am on the saturday and our aim is to be there or there abouts pm on the sunday.

Our booking for the site only runs from the wednesday, so we are thinking about a trip to Barcelona. Our thoughts were to find a campsite in the area of Beziers which has very limited facilities (not all singing and dancing ie: cheapish) where we could leave the M/H for a few days, maybe get the train to Barcelona, book into a hotel for a couple of nights and then return on the tuesday /wednesday for our main campsite booking. Friends of ours will be with us on holiday, they are bringing their caravan.

Does anyone have an idea of any campsite's in the Beziers area which would be of any use for this type of stay, or any thoughts or suggestions on this idea?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

fdhadi said:


> We have a campsite booked early august in the South of France on the med close to the Town / City of Beziers. Our ferry is am on the saturday and our aim is to be there or there abouts pm on the sunday.
> 
> Our booking for the site only runs from the wednesday, so we are thinking about a trip to Barcelona. Our thoughts were to find a campsite in the area of Beziers which has very limited facilities (not all singing and dancing ie: cheapish) where we could leave the M/H for a few days, maybe get the train to Barcelona, book into a hotel for a couple of nights and then return on the tuesday /wednesday for our main campsite booking. Friends of ours will be with us on holiday, they are bringing their caravan.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of any campsite's in the Beziers area which would be of any use for this type of stay, or any thoughts or suggestions on this idea?


The Blue something company that hires out canall cruisers on the canal du midi and all over France, UK and Ireland, south of Beziers and near Portriagnes has secure parking for its clients using their boats. Maybe as it is a large plot, they would stick it in there for a modest fee. I think I would be relunctant to leave my m\home anywhere I didn't know though.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Frank,theres a small site in villeneuve le beziers,its about 3or4 kms west of Beziers town.Called camping burge du canal,right next to canal as name suggests.I used to live on this site a few years back,its a lovely little village and very handy for Beziers and beaches.

Just as my work took me elsewhere the site was changing hands so not sure how its run theses days....certainly in days gone by this would of been the perfect site to leave your van.

Rossco


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I am familiar with these two in the MHF campsite database:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2583
http://www.lesbergesducanal.com/Tarif.htm
Indeed I presume this is the one Rossco lived on.

And the aire right outside (parking alongside the canal):
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2584

For a couple of nights, personally I would be quite happy parking my motorhome alongside the canal there. I would probably explain matters to the campsite and leave my keys with them.

Equally, I would be happy paying the pitch price at the campsite for a couple of days in Barcelona. You could try a half-way house and ask the campsite about parking your van out the back of the site not using a pitch. I think there is a little space.

Dave


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

thats the one Dave,although it didn't have a website all dem years ago!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Looking now to go anywhere around Beziers, Narbone or even down as far as Perpignan.
We will be looking to catch the train to Barcelona so looking for a few sites with this in mind.

Any other thoughts or ideas please??


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Any more campsites that would suit my needs.

Please help!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Are you simply after a wider choice, or is it the Beziers options don't suit? If the latter, it may help to say why to target other recommendations.

Dave


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

The choice of sites you have provided look very good and i have been in contact with them "thanks", but i am just asking if any other readers have any other thoughts, options or suggestions. We are travelling with friends who have a caravan so aires are out of the question.

Thanks :wink:


----------



## antocy (May 1, 2005)

would thoroughly recommend the one suggested at Villenueve de 
Bezier. Its right alongside the Canal du Midi (outside the campsite). We stayed there for a few days in a 30 foot American RV with no problems at all. Its a nice bike ride along the canal into the city of Bezier- about 5 miles.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"in a 30 foot American RV"

Bet that limited the pitches you could use 

I think in the MHF campsite database I suggested the site was not RV friendly. 

Welcome to MHF, by the way!

Dave


----------

